# Veritas tenon saws... finally!



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Link










Been waiting for LV to release these for a while now. Some will like the look, some won't, but I'll bet they will perform well.

I'll be picking up mine tomorrow!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Those look nice, give a review when you can and

thanks for posting.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I bought the LN tenon saw early this year. After viewing the shape of the LV saw I am glad I bought the LN. I don't fancy the shape of this saw. I did buy the dovetail saw from LV and it works well and looks better


----------



## Benvolio (Feb 10, 2013)

.... Where would you use this saw? I have the large carcass and rip & cross saws from them. Also the dovetail and small rip.

Can't think what operation this saw would satisfy that the others wouldn't….


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Ben-I'll be using these saws for cutting large tenons, where the depth of cut with the smaller saws is not adequate.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I like almost everything Veritas makes but their saws are ugly. Really ugly. Some might say "as long as they work" but I think a little beauty isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Benvolio (Feb 10, 2013)

Nwbusa great shout if that's your style. Lookin at the size of the large saws, any tenons bigger than that should be cut with a chain saw. Lol ;-)

JA - I guess it's all in the eye of the beholder. Personally I think the veritas saws are gorgeous. Especially the whole set together.


----------



## kiyoshigawa (Aug 30, 2013)

I really like the smaller Veritas saws' appearance, and my little molded spline dovetail saw is my favorite saw of all currently. That being said, I dislike the look of these. The rounded blade end and the two brass screws on the spline don't really do it for me. I'm sure the quality is excellent, though, and if they look good to you, then they're probably going to be a good deal and a lifelong purchase both. Ah well, I still plan to get the pair of carcass saws in the other style when I can collect some spare moneys.


----------

